# The truth.



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I love this! I would love to put it on Facebook. Half of the girls at my school are obsessed with their weight, and it's disgusting. IMO a curvey girl is more beautiful than a frail stick. Although I fall more in the stick category....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I strive to be Marilyn Monroe's size


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My hubby love me just the way I am 
he does not care that I am curvy but I need to lose weight 
because I have a disability on my right side. And my left side is 
taking the most of my balance 
I would love to go down to 165- 170 
I am now 189 and I am 5'6''


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> My hubby love me just the way I am
> he does not care that I am curvy but I need to lose weight
> because I have a disability on my right side. And my left side is
> taking the most of my balance
> ...


I'm 195 at 5'6 and all my life I was a skinny stick :shock:


----------

